# What music  are you listening to??



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

well im listenin to Put Your Hands Up For Detroit - Fedde Le Grande
because it has a big deep heavy bassline that makes me want to dance like a twat......
________________________
Marc Jacobs Crossbody


----------



## soapbuddy (May 23, 2011)

I prefer some techno to get my soaping groove on.


----------



## IanT (May 23, 2011)

reggae allll the waaaaaaay... rubadubdub dread in de tubbbbb


----------



## Dragonkaz (May 24, 2011)

kd Lang!


----------



## Catmehndi (May 24, 2011)

whooooo, the million dollar question!

My taste runs the whole spectrum (almost!)
Today, I was listening to KT Tunstall while I went for my lunch power walk - great tunes!


----------



## mariflo (May 25, 2011)

Right now I am listening to Alex Jacobovitz playing Bach's Prelude in C Major on xylophone ... fantastic artist!!!
I bought the CD on a pedestrianised street in Munich yesterday. He was playing his xylophone in the street and the entire Karlsplatz square was resonating with the precise notes of his xylophone taking you back to the world of kings and ballroom gowns ... wonderful sensation ... great artist!


----------



## Deda (May 25, 2011)

Sigur Ros


----------



## Catmehndi (May 25, 2011)

mariflo said:
			
		

> Right now I am listening to Alex Jacobovitz playing Bach's Prelude in C Major on xylophone ... fantastic artist!!!
> I bought the CD on a pedestrianised street in Munich yesterday. He was playing his xylophone in the street and the entire Karlsplatz square was resonating with the precise notes of his xylophone taking you back to the world of kings and ballroom gowns ... wonderful sensation ... great artist!



Bach is my ultimate go to composer - I used to fall asleep to his cello suites (when I lived by myself downtown Montreal in a questionable area....) Still love them to this day!


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Jun 1, 2011)

Creedence Clearwater Revival.  :wink: 

http://upchucky.com/

and now I'm listening to Dr Hook.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 18, 2011)

Cake


----------



## Deda (Jun 18, 2011)

Fleet Foxes, Air and Iron & Wine.


----------



## saltydog (Jun 18, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> Fleet Foxes, Air and Iron & Wine.



Iron & Wine <3


----------



## BeltlineYYC (Jun 18, 2011)

@ Deda: Great picks all around. 

I've been listening to Gordon Lightfoot's "Summertime Dream" this evening while cleaning up and making a big batch fo chili for next week's lunches.


----------



## Fyrja (Jun 18, 2011)

For some reason I've been listening to a lot of Bad Religion this week, and quite a bit of Tori Amos, Pantera, and Type O Negative.

Though today while working on my nephews birthday cake I listened to Gogol Bordello, Kultur Shock, Dropkick Murphy's and Baltic Beatbox.  It really helped to get the creative juices flowing.

I suppose you could call my taste in music a bit on the eclectic side.  In fact I think I might turn on some Ella Fitzgerald while I shower before bed.  That woman's honey smooth voice always relaxes me.


----------



## Deda (Jun 25, 2011)

Radiohead & Carolina Chocolate Drops


----------



## jlw4690 (Jun 27, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> Radiohead & Carolina Chocolate Drops



Love the Carolina Chocolate Drops! I'm still deciding how I feel about the new Radiohead album though. 

Today's music has been Josh Ritter, Laura Marling, and the Avett Brothers.


----------



## Deda (Jun 27, 2011)

jlw4690 said:
			
		

> Deda said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I really like Lotus Flower.


----------



## rickpanesar (Jun 30, 2011)

Deda said:
			
		

> Fleet Foxes, Air and Iron & Wine.



Muuuuuuh lovely..


----------



## wonderland (Jul 15, 2011)

saltydog said:
			
		

> Cake



i love cake!

i'm listening to IAMX.  their "kiss and swallow" album.


----------

